# Enfin une version DC++ pour mac !



## ARKHAON (27 Mai 2005)

Voilà d'abord où telecharger le soft : http://dcgui.berlios.de/
Il existe aussi sous linux, vous pouvez le lancer sur mac os X via X11 ou non, c'est à vous de voir 


Alors... Ce logiciel est un DC++ du plus pur style, accès à tous les hubs de la communeauté, possibilité d'être sur plusieurs hubs en même temps, possibilité de telecharger plusieurs fichiers en même temps et même par segment, vitesse de telechargements dignent d'un LimeWire mais avec un petit mieux quand même, un choix quasi-illimité tant qu'on sait où chercher, des fonctions de recherche très sympathiques, et enfin une interface pas lourde du tout ! Si LimeWire ou eDonkey utilisés intensivement pouvaient ralentir quelque peu le système, là ca fonctionne en arrière plan sans aucuns problèmes ni perte de performance ! De plus pas mal d'options de configurations assez sympathiques...

C'est pour moi au final et après 2-3 jours d'utilisations un excellent logiciel de peer to peer, et même le meilleur que j'ai pu essayer sur mac jusqu'à present, je dirais même qu'il est un peu mieux à mon sens que le DC++ pour windows...

Bon quelques habitudes sont à changer par rapport à la version PC mais sinon c'est vraiment du PUR bohneur !!!


Pour ceux qui comme moi cherchaient un DC++ mac digne de ce nom et qui seront donc comblés, n'oubliez pas d'aller remercier mon ami OldTimer, qui est OP sur les hubs asgard, car sans lui je n'aurais jamais trouvé ce soft...


Un grand merci à Steve et un bon eclatement à ceux qui retrouveront les joies de DC++, en mieux 


J'attends vos impressions 


Guillaume


----------



## zurluberlu (27 Mai 2005)

Heu c'est quoi DC++ ?


----------



## purestyle (28 Mai 2005)

euh bof bof, certains hubs privés te virent fissa, parce que les ops ne parviennent pas à savoir si t'es en même temps sur un hub publique.
En plus le système de d'alternativ auto-search et de resume est bien foireux (trop, beaucoup trop d'erreurs).


Moi je suis pas prêt de lacher Virtual PC.


----------



## E Streeter (6 Juin 2005)

Ben je suis aller voir les dernieres versions et tout est à compiler soi même apparemment et je dois bien avouer que j'ai rien compris. Au début je suivais la manip pas à pas ... puis je me suis retrouvé largué, tout seul entre Fink et X11, que je connais pas.  :rose: 

J'ai réussi à trouvé une version antérieure toute compilée, j'ai pu la tester. Un peu bugguée, et interfarce surchargée. Beaucoup d'option, mais comme elle est un peu buggée, ben ça marche pas tout le temps.

Par contre je viens de trouver une autre version, un autre projet :ShakesPeer que l'on peu trouver 

ici 

Interface aqua, mais on n'est pas trop perdu lorsque l'on vient de DC++.
Alors oui, il y a encore des trucs qui ne marche pas, mais contrairement à MacDC++, le projet n'est pas abandonné depuis 3 ans. La derniere version de ShakesPeer date du 22 mai 2005.

Pour l'instant le plus reproche que j'ai à faire à ce soft, c'est qu'on ne peut pas encore récupérer le fichier partage d'un gus. J'ai demande sur le forum d'aide .... ça va arriver bientôt.


Bref un beau petit projet en route et en dévoppement.


----------

